# status bar tweaks



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone experiencing force close when you try to access the status bar tweaks on cm4dx gb?


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

koobaru said:


> Anyone experiencing force close when you try to access the status bar tweaks on cm4dx gb?


Try clearing the data from CM Settings under Applications.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

That did the trick. Thank you sir!


----------

